# [gelöst]keine manpages

## Niniveh

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen mit den manpages,

die werden bei mir nämlich nicht angezeigt.

Anscheinend findet hier die Konsole nicht die richtige Zeichenkodierung oder ähnliches.

Hier wird das gleiche Problem beschrieben.

Einige Warnungen, die ich nicht verstehe und unlesbarer Zeichensalat.

Die Ausgabe ist praktisch gleich, egal ob ich man cp, man mv, man echo... eingebe. Nur die Codenummer hinten ist eine andere. 

```
man glsa-check

<standard input>:4: warning: can't find character with input code 2

<standard input>:4: warning: can't find character with input code 6

<standard input>:4: warning: can't find character with input code 3

<standard input>:4: warning [p 1, 0.0i]: can't break line

<standard input>:5: warning: can't find character with input code 127

<standard input>:5: warning: can't find character with input code 4

<standard input>:5: warning [p 1, 0.2i]: can't break line

<standard input>:5: warning: can't find character with input code 12

<standard input>:5: warning [p 1, 0.3i]: cannot adjust line

<standard input>:5: warning [p 1, 0.5i]: can't break line

<standard input>:6: warning: can't find character with input code 5

<standard input>:6: warning: can't find character with input code 7

<standard input>:6: warning [p 1, 0.7i]: cannot adjust line

<standard input>:6: warning [p 1, 0.8i]: can't break line

BZh91AY&SYÐ=±_Pçá>çÝn?ÿßà@íiÝnºí8J      I<41õ=F§z Ðjh5=ODÍ@.....¦&¦Ôò!£i@Ð2P~SM)§©¡ê¡ 4Hômj!)un%ÂñUÜ÷3U+Xªu#J·½ýQ´Ã"WïÞÆæÍ»g+BùsÖÞ¿g4ãè¸

«ÈdÃÌ®§8ìzÈ°>ì&g6X6OFQõa;l«DÃµB(Ý½5     ‐1l¤îÝëïOlwÛèë5(‘:ëðö£]8úèòìA7<>ûÁ~½éxòàqÑ<nÕÇÌ?Ïöhf«¯8Tó‐h}KªÆld¹aU2TABC=Í´à@ÅQ

tlÝÉ"OÒ)i$m°ÚJ¢ª©¬×§°·~E8ÔÕ(

náMH3íZîá/ÖJF&ºµTÀª¬ÈòçwB$!        Ï;7ÃnlÞTxþ@.µ$òÌ4íúÒÏm¶5¬°ðwÙC}O¾ÖªÉê=.¦5»¾4rÒyMï¢×6zµÛM[ÉÝ[ÀI@qìlîXÝ´(TRÎÂN    ÊÈ)»1±

óòcmd¶ºç3ìoFu|ØÂ¿nB¶MF0.ÓDÊ«!3æ3ÎÚ9~Y¤‘)6))?§   µVLÂ

Å‐$f%r_sÜè^q,Àq¥zCZ¥0ZÛ>òpøÞ1ÆéZj¡dåÃQLb¸´}f¸ÕJbÈA:E(ièÂK..RÇ©¶Àq¼e6YUäbTÛ2C3dæcN#7µê(«G²TO8Ôh#:8’©´SJÛï¥Ó|xÄ      8[ºK¢qëó¶¨×Ô/ü]ÉáBB‐

WBpô.
```

Und nun noch meine make.conf, ich denke die könnte bei der Lösungsfindung hilfreich sein:

```
cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X accessibilipy alsa arts cdr cups dbus gif hal imagemagick jpeg jpeg2k kde mp3 mpeg nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl png qt3 qt4 unicode usb scanner 3dnow 3dnowext sse sse2 mmx mmxext"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# X-server Flags

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/init.d"

```

Vielen Dank

----------

## donnerzusel

Guten Tag.

Überprüf mal die Datei /etc/man.conf, ob dort auch bzip2 als Filter eingetragen ist, bei mir steht das so drin:

```

.gz             /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2           /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.lzma           /usr/bin/unlzma -c -d

.z

.Z              /bin/zcat

.F

.Y

```

Und vielleicht überprüfst Du auch noch, ob "bzip2" mit in deine USE-Variable gehört.

----------

## Niniveh

Danke donnerzusel

Hmm?

In /etc/man.conf steht nichts mit bzip2, nur dies:

```
#

# Generated automatically from man.conf.in by the

# configure script.

#
```

Ich kopierte mal deinen Code hinzu und siehe da, manpages werden angezeigt  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Und vielleicht überprüfst Du auch noch, ob "bzip2" mit in deine USE-Variable gehört.
> 
> 

 

Meinst du in /etc/portage/package.use oder /etc/make.conf?

Jedenfalls ist in beiden der Eintrag "bzip2" nicht zu finden.

Aber manpages funktionieren nun trotzdem.

Wird bzip2 dafür nun doch nicht benötigt, oder könnte sich diese bzip2-use-Variable noch woanders verstecken?

----------

## donnerzusel

Guten Tag und Entschuldigung für die Latenz,

 *Niniveh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /etc/man.conf steht nichts mit bzip2, nur dies:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *donnerzusel wrote:*   

> Und vielleicht überprüfst Du auch noch, ob "bzip2" mit in deine USE-Variable gehört.
> 
>  *Niniveh wrote:*   
> 
> Meinst du in /etc/portage/package.use oder /etc/make.conf?
> ...

 

"bzip2" sollte eigentlich ein automatisch gesetzt sein (zumindest im Profil 2008.0). Bzip2 wird auf jeden Fall benötigt, da die Man-Pages, die Du lesen wolltest, damit komprimiert wurden. 

Vielleicht hast Du vergessen, dispatch-conf auszuführen oder beim Zusammenführen der Config-Dateien ist etwas schiefgelaufen. 

Wie auch immer, jetzt funktioniert's ja wieder.  :Wink: 

----------

